# Keggle



## Wade E (Dec 19, 2009)

I have been looking ariund for quite some time now for a 15.5 gallon keg in decent shape for a decent price with no avail. I wanted to build my own but just couldnt find one so here is what I have just purchased to complete my brew sculpture and get out of the elements. This Electric Brewpot has a stainless steel keg that has been converted to a
brewpot, with a 1/2" ball-valve, and outfitted with a 1 in. pipe
fittingto accommodate the electric heating element. The element is a
3500Wlow watt densitymodel with attached 8 AWG power cord and molded
plug.


----------



## Tom (Dec 19, 2009)

How many AMP line will you need? Bet you will need a dedicated line.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 20, 2009)

Run that off my old Dryer outlet which is 50 amp rated, might have to oull the breaker and put in a smaller one but my brother is an electrician and has tons of these floating around in his truck.


----------



## Tom (Dec 20, 2009)

U R Lucky then


----------



## Wade E (Dec 20, 2009)

Ill probably even play it safe and go GFCI! The keggle is $270 shipped


----------



## Tom (Dec 20, 2009)

Watch that electric meter run fast when U R brewing. Do you have a pump?


----------



## Wade E (Dec 20, 2009)

All gravity until its cooled down in the kettle and then Ill use my vacuum pump to transfer to Bucket or carboy. This is my set up now.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 31, 2009)

So finally it came today. I have some work to do to it as I wanted to save some money and do some of it myself. I will add a Thermosight to it which is a thermometer and a sight tube that runs up the height of keg and you mark out the gallon marks yourself so that you know how much is in there in the beginning and when you have boiled enough out. I wll also add a fals bottom soon with a dip tube. I am also going to polish this puppy up and when Im done it will gleam like a new Delorean. Here are the pics as it came in.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 3, 2010)

Okay this is finished except for polishing this thing and that will be
a few weeks most likely as I have to gather some funds up to buy the
supplies to do so. I need an angle grinder and some Gator pads to do
so. I did drill for the thermosight today and install that and also
install tyhe diptube that I made up yesterday which is all soldered
except where it connects to the Stainless nipple.


----------



## scotty (Jan 22, 2010)

Do you think that the strainer is large enough???? 


Im asking because i have never done a mash without a grain bag and a a raised inner bottom like in a steam rack gizmo.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 22, 2010)

That looks pretty darn serious for brewing beer! Love it, an engineering beauty for sure. Interesting to see the pics when you get it cranked up and going and see how it all comes together and works.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 22, 2010)

I still have to get it cleaned up Scotty, Im not sure if that will work good or if Im going to need a false bottom. The mash doesnt go in there though, just the wort with the hops and the hops would be what would clog it so to remedy that Ill probably just use a big hop bag. For the mash I use a mash tun.http://forum.finevinewines.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=5568&amp;KW=MLT&amp;PID=76546#76546


----------



## scotty (Jan 22, 2010)

wade said:


> I still have to get it cleaned up Scotty, Im not sure if that will work good or if Im going to need a false bottom. The mash doesnt go in there though, just the wort with the hops and the hops would be what would clog it so to remedy that Ill probably just use a big hop bag. For the mash I use a mash tun.http://forum.finevinewines.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=5568&amp;KW=MLT&amp;PID=76546#76546






Oh I see.


Thanks wade


----------



## Wade E (Mar 17, 2010)

Well it took about $50 in pads and polish to get it all cleaned up but its ready for business now. I still have 1 more kit to brew as I just brewed the Magic Hat #9 tonight that Brian put together for me and everything went great on that, I have a Kolsh to do next and then im back to AG but doing it right this time instead of struggling with everything before.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 17, 2010)

Bootiful, bootiful, bootiful!


----------



## grapeman (Mar 17, 2010)

That turned out great Wade. What kind of pads did you use?


----------



## dragonmaster42 (Mar 17, 2010)

You need a gull wing lid for it now (back to the delorean reference)  Looks great Wade.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 17, 2010)

I used the Gator plus pads from Lowes and the 5" pad for an angle grinder that Ive had brand new for about 3 years now and never used. I bought that at a yard sale for $35, it is a Dewalt!


----------

